# Dados de estações ISA Agricultura



## GranNevada (27 Ago 2005 às 12:33)

http://agricultura.isa.utl.pt/agricultura/agribase/estacoes.asp

Tem dados de várias estações entre 1958 e 1988 (30 anitos) .
Nada mau ...


----------



## Dan (27 Ago 2005 às 13:05)

GranNevada disse:
			
		

> http://agricultura.isa.utl.pt/agricultura/agribase/estacoes.asp
> 
> Tem dados de várias estações entre 1958 e 1988 (30 anitos) .
> Nada mau ...



Sim, bastante interessante.


----------



## Metman (27 Ago 2005 às 21:07)

Boa, não sabia desse site, bem melhor que a informação climatologica quase inexistente do meteo.pt! hehe

Obrigado


----------



## Birlao (28 Ago 2005 às 00:19)

Também não conhecia, é bastante bom! Não tem Leiria mas tem Monte Real que já é melhor que nada hehe


----------



## Iceberg (7 Jun 2006 às 22:52)

GranNevada disse:
			
		

> http://agricultura.isa.utl.pt/agricultura/agribase/estacoes.asp
> 
> Tem dados de várias estações entre 1958 e 1988 (30 anitos) .
> Nada mau ...



Não consigo estabelecer a ligação  

Tentarei numa próxima vez.

Obrigado, GranNevada, pela sugestão.


----------



## Bruno Campos (7 Jun 2006 às 23:09)

Tb não consigo a ligação   
Mas parece-me muito bom...

Bom Link!


----------



## Fil (7 Jun 2006 às 23:45)

Já há uns meses que essa página foi ao ar..


----------



## Seringador (8 Jun 2006 às 11:19)

Fil disse:
			
		

> Já há uns meses que essa página foi ao ar..



Pois foi, tinha uma boa informação de outras estações mas, acho que vem aí um novo site a caminho


----------



## ACalado (8 Jun 2006 às 11:59)

Seringador disse:
			
		

> Pois foi, tinha uma boa informação de outras estações mas, acho que vem aí um novo site a caminho



boas e alguem consegue arranjar uma pass pra este link?
isso e k era nao imaginam a quantidade de informação que esta disponivel ao snbpc e eles nao lhes passam cartão , eu sei pk ja tive oportunidade de ver estes produtos que nao estao acessiveis ao publico e acreditem, que tem muita informação que nos gostariamos de ter 
desde previsoes de hora em hora da direccao do vento ect...
http://ftp.meteo.pt/fogos/


----------



## Seringador (8 Jun 2006 às 12:33)

spiritmind disse:
			
		

> boas e alguem consegue arranjar uma pass pra este link?
> isso e k era nao imaginam a quantidade de informação que esta disponivel ao snbpc e eles nao lhes passam cartão , eu sei pk ja tive oportunidade de ver estes produtos que nao estao acessiveis ao publico e acreditem, que tem muita informação que nos gostariamos de ter
> desde previsoes de hora em hora da direccao do vento ect...
> http://ftp.meteo.pt/fogos/


Boas Spiritmind.
Para o  isso no Porto tenho este mas, aqui os arquipélagos saiem favorecidos , menos previsões em antecipado, isso fazemos nós  :

http://weather.noaa.gov/weather/PT_cc.html
http://weather.noaa.gov/weather/current/LPPR.html


----------



## dj_alex (8 Jun 2006 às 13:46)

> desde previsoes de hora em hora da direccao do vento ect...
> http://ftp.meteo.pt/fogos/


----------

